# i use a single shot h&r in .223 its a neat little gun can any of yall out ther can tell me more about it all info will help out a lot thanks



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

need more info


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

is this your rifle....

http://www.hr1871.com/firearms/rifles/hunter.asp


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I almost got one of those but I changed my mind when I seen for just a little more cash I could get a savage axis. Nothing against the H&R but I like the axis better.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

mine has a 20in barrel and 33in long in all i dont think it has the bull barrel but it is a thick barrel i think it has a 1in 8 tw its like 5 lbs no tumb hole and its black


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Break opens can be finicky. Be sure to keep oil out of the mating surface of the barrel to the receiver.

www.go2gbo.com

All the info you could ever want to know about the Handi rifles.


----------

